# Give me your accounts of paranormal experiences for a new zine!



## codym (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking to write a zine about the phenomonal things that happen in this world that science rejects or at best regards with contempt. The fact that the world is a magical, mysterious place is central to the anarchist worldview and in general it's just really fucking cool. Please go ahead and post your accounts of wierd animals, ufos, strange coincidences, uncanny intuition, anonalous clouds and weather, or whatever has struck you on your travels or thoughout your life as exceedingly glorious and unexplainable. I'll put up some accounts recorded by paranormal anti-rational philosopher Charles Fort in return. Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 23, 2013)

personally ive had alot of paranormal experiences. everything from haunted bridges to ufos. i usually make money doing tarot and palm readings. so its no surprise that ive had these sort of experiences and at one time was interested in writing a zine too but ive been so busy with other things. i hate to say that im a psychic because i feel like im tooting my horn. but ive recently had an experience of a prophetic dream involving a family member among other things. i can see auras read peoples minds etc. let me know what your interested about because it would take alot of time to list all of my experiences. ive even been interested in teaching people to become more in tune with their abilities which i beleive everyone has to a certain extent. although some are more predispositioned to it than others


----------

